# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  tôi muốn thuê cty thiết kế web

## arthome2015

xin chào anh chị em và ban quản trị diễn đàn. cty tôi dang muốn thuê một cty có uy tín về thiết kế website thương mại điện tử nhưng chúng tôi chưa tìm được đối tác tin cậy
xin anh em trên diễn đàn mách giùm tôi với, [email protected] mobile:0914.530.420 trân thành cảm ơn ah!

----------


## anhchjnhnb

tôi đang rất cần những cty có năng lực trong linh vực thiết kế web và có trách nhiệm với sp sau bán hàng. vì thế rất mong anh em trong diễn đàn mách giúp tôi trên tinh thần giúp đỡ ạh

----------


## toannechan

bạn có thể đến với vdc một công ty hàng đầu về công nghệ thông tin 
liên hệ:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*dinh van chien*
*phong kinh doanh dich vu du lieu truc tuyen
công ty dien toan và truyen so lieu vdc-vnpt
*nha internet,lo 2a,lang quoc te thang long,dich vong,cau giay,ha noi
tel :0437.930.548
fax : 04 37930563
mobile: 0918.634.047
email :[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>
: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>
yahoo :chieneconomic

----------


## ngoclongnb1609

cảm ơn anh chiến, web bên em cần phải là một trang tmdt nhân asp.net ngoài những modun và chức năng của một trang bán hàng online thực thụ còn thêm mục rao vặt và diễn đàn nữa ah, cty chúng tôi đang cần hồ sơ năng lực. xin các đơn vị gửi hồ sơ vào email: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> hoặc dt : 0422.012345 giờ hành chính gặp anh sơn - giám đốc

----------


## kevinvu1987

co đây bạn muốn làm trang web thương mại điện tử chúng tôi chuyên làm nhưng chỉ web co quy mô lớn còn nhỏ thì bỏ qua bạn có thể tham khảo trang web do chúng tôi thiết kế
http://www.catthanh.com/home
có gì liên hệ với mình: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>
hoac y!m :kinhdoanhkovon

----------


## seovg

bên tôi thì đảm bảo về uy tín và chất lượng rùi 
nhưng cty tôi làm website bằng ngôn ngữ php
nếu anh quan tâm có thể liên hệ trực tiếp qua điện thoại
mr.huy:01267968095
website cty : aloviet.com.vn(có thể tham khảo những dự án cty đã thực hiện)

----------


## hoanganh1

hi hi toàn các bác thiết kế web vô ngay. thương mại điện tử là 1 lĩnh vực đầy tiềm năng những cũng chứa nhiều rủi do cao. bên mình cũng sắp xây dựng xong 1site về lĩnh vực thương mại điện tử cho khách thấy công nhận là khó nhưng thế thì mới thể hiện đẳng cấp của 1 công ty thiết kế web seo.
vì web thương mại điện tử nên thường thì sẽ có làm seo (tối ưu hóa công cụ tìm kiếm ) các hạng mục sản phẩm , nên khi được thiết kế với 1 cấu trúc đúng đắn bạn sẽ cảm thấy công việc của mình dễ dàng hơn nhiều.

vì quá nhiều công ty ở trên rồi nên phòng khi bạn cần tư vấn online hay trực tiếp bởi những người đã từng làm về site thương mại điện tử bên mình thì bạn có thể vô

_http://www.url.vn/lienhe.php : tư vấn online. 
_hoặc phone trực tiếp theo 2 số : 0241 221 7777 - 04 8586 0723
chúc bạn sớm tìm được nhà thiết kế web ưng ý nhất. thân. chúc anh em thiết kế web đông khách nha.






tags : thiet ke web | thiet ke web gia re | thiet ke web ha noi | thiet ke web seo

----------

